# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Cuối tuần đi Bái Đính - Tràng An xả stress nào

## haprotic_online

*CHÙA BÁI ĐÍNH- KHU DU LỊCH TRÀNG AN
Thời gian: 1 ngày* 
Nằm trong Khu du lịch Tràng An đang trở thành điểm đến hấp dẫn của nhiều du khách. Khu núi chùa Bái Đính nổi tiếng bởi 5 cái nhất: chuông to nhất, nhiều tượng La Hán nhất, chùa lớn nhất, tượng phật to nhất, khuôn viên rộng nhất. khu du lịch Tràng An với phong cảnh hữu tình-non xanh nước biếc sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.

 
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Sáng: 7h30* Xe đón quý khách khởi hành đi Ninh Bình (98km cách thủ đô Hà nội),ngồi trên xe quý khách ngắm cảnh vùng nông thôn Việt nam. 
Quý khách thăm chùa Bái Đính. Tuy đang trong quá trình xây dựng nhưng ngôi chùa này đã sớm nổi tiếng với nhiều kỷ lục: Khuôn viên cả khu chùa Bái Đính có diện tích 700ha, trong đó, Điện thờ Tam Thế và Pháp Chủ rộng hàng ngàn mét vuông; tại ngôi chùa này có tượng Phật Tổ Như Lai bằng đồng lớn nhất Đông Nam Á nặng 100 tấn và ba pho tượng Tam Thế, mỗi pho nặng 50 tấn... 

Nhìn từ xa, chùa Bái Đính nổi bật trên nền trời xanh giữa những ngọn núi hùng vĩ. Ngay trên đường lên chùa, du khách đã gặp hai tháp chuông. Tháp lớn có 3 tầng, 24 mái, đặt quả chuông đồng nặng 36 tấn. Nét độc đáo là trên thân chuông có khắc bài kinh Đại Bi Bát Nhã bằng chữ Hán cùng nhiều hoa văn theo chủ đề Thiền học và Phật học. Đặc biệt, 500 tượng La Hán bằng đá trắng nguyên khối - mỗi vị một vẻ mặt khác nhau được những người thợ chạm khắc rất tinh xảo, sống động. Những khối gỗ quý, bức hoành phi, câu đối khổng lồ được sơn son thếp vàng cũng đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện, góp phần cho ngôi chùa càng thêm hoành tráng, rực rỡ.

Tham quan chùa Bái Đính, cũng là dịp khám phá núi Bái Đính. Núi này có ba hang, lưng chừng núi là hang Voi Phục đặt tượng Đức ông mặt đỏ, lên cao hơn nữa, bên phải hang Voi Phục là động Sáng thờ nhiều vị Phật và thần, bên trái là động Tối thờ bà chúa Thượng Ngàn. Các hang động ở đây cũng có nhiều nhũ đá đẹp không kém những hang động ở vịnh Hạ Long.
*11h30:* quý khách về nhà hàng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa.


*Chiều: 13h00* Du khách ra ôtô lên thuyền đi dọc theo suối giữa cánh đồng lúa thăm khu du lịch Tràng An nơi những dải đá vôi, thung lũng và những sông ngòi đan xen tạo nên một không gian huyền ảo, kỳ bí. Ngồi trên chiếc thuyền nhỏ, du khách có thể tham quan từ hang động này tới hang động khác, để rồi phải trầm trồ trước bất ngờ này đến bất ngờ khác. Con thuyền nhỏ đang lượn trôi trên sông Sào Khê, bất chợt gặp một khe núi nhỏ, liền rẽ vào và kìa, trước mắt du khách đã là một hang động với biết bao nhũ đá đủ hình dáng, màu sắc lung linh. 
*16h30:* Quý khách lên xe trở về Hà nội. 18h30 Xe trả khách tại điểm hẹn, kết thúc chuyến thăm quan du lịch.

 
*Giá tour cho 01 khách du lịch: 30$*
(áp dụng cho đoàn ghép khách)

*Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại,thuyền thăm quan du lịch 
Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính 
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh,thời gian thăm quan hướng dẫn viên sẽ hẹn và thống nhất cùng đoàn. 
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour,phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người 
Khuyến mại : Nước uống...

*Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uồng ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân

*Giá vé cho trẻ em:*
Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé, Trẻ em từ 06 –10 tuổi mua ½ vé người lớn. 
02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua ½ vé


 *Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Email: hoa@ticvietnam.com
Mobile: 0934 663 805 or 0904 774 947*

----------

